# Vacuuming Gravel



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

I've recently got rid of my plastic plants and gone for the planted route (the best decision I have made with my tank, I love it).
However, due to not having any foresight when I set the tank up I only have a gravel substrate. 

Do I still need to vac the substrate or will the plants consume the detrius? 

I have no idea what plants I have but there are currently 9-10 "groups" all different types. If it would help I could try and upload a photo


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I personally dont vac my substrate.The plants and fish seem happy with my decision.I never liked gravel vacs,they take out too much too fast.

And a photo would be great,but it doesnt have anything to go with vacuuming your gravel.Would just love to see your plants,haha.


----------



## beesee (May 16, 2011)

Many thanks, I was just worried that the amount of waste would overwhelm the tank, I have to be honest I prefer not having to do it

As for a pic this is a very quick one I just snapped with my phone, any ID's on the plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I think you will find the plants take care if the detrius and in fact do better with it there.

That said I do clean off the top of my substarte every year or so. Just for looks.


my .02


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Hello bee...

You don't want to vacuum a planted tank. The nutrients the fish produce is needed by the plants along with water and light to produce oxygen the fish need.

Vacuuming the substrate can damage the plant roots. A standard pea gravel substrate is fine for starters. If you have good, strong, lighting then the plants should be fine for now.

In the mean time, I'd recommend you consider a good liquid plant food, there are likely a couple of good brands at your local fish store.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks like
Amazon sword,Cabomba
Anacharis
Type of vals
Ludwigia
crypt
and thats all I can see.Not so sure on the anacharis,it looks to be beside the cabomba,but it could just be the angle of the cbomba making it look like two different plants there,lol.

I think my eyes are going bad.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Looks like
> Amazon sword,Cabomba
> Anacharis
> Type of vals
> ...


majerah...

Nice effort in id'ing the plants. I did recognize a couple. Have you ever heard of being asked to stop id'ing plants before??? I have a plant book I use to help id plants and was asked to stop id'ing plants because I was misidentifying them. Does that sound a little crazy to you? Would just like an opinion, I won't name the forum.

B


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

No not really.If Im wrong then someone corrects me,and thats ok.But nah no one ever asked me to stop.I did have someone tell me to stop giving false info on bettas though,lol.Because I said dragon wasnt a recognized IBC strain,it made them mad.And its true,they are not a strain recognized by the IBC.its a color named by someone else like the armageddons black lace and armadillos,lol.


----------

